# Label auf Panel auf Panel mit Grafiken als Hintergrund (awt)



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

Hallo

ich muss in meinem Projekt awt verwenden. Kein swing oder swt ist möglich.

Gerade baue ich ein Layout. In einem Panel (Hintergrund Panel) liegt eine Grafik. Das wird so aufgebaut:


```
public class ImagePanel extends Panel {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -6364883255675338017L;
	private Image myImage = null;
	private Color myColor = null;
	private int panelWidth = 0;
	private int panelHeigth = 0;
	
	public ImagePanel (String i, int xPos, int yPos, int r, int g, int b, boolean opaque) {
		super();
		
		//set background if opaque = true
		if (opaque) {
			myColor = new Color(r, g, b);
			this.setBackground(myColor);
			System.out.println("set color imagepanel");
		}
		
		//read image
		myImage = getToolkit().getImage(i);
		MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
		mt.addImage(myImage, 0);
		try {
			mt.waitForAll();
		} catch (InterruptedException ex) {
		}

	    panelWidth = myImage.getWidth(this);
	    panelHeigth = myImage.getHeight(this);
	    
	    //set position
	    this.setLayout(null);
		this.setBounds(xPos, yPos, panelWidth, panelHeigth);
	}
	
	public void paint (Graphics g) {
		Graphics2D myGraphics2D = (Graphics2D) g;

	    //set background image
		myGraphics2D.drawImage(myImage, 0, 0, null);
	}

	public Dimension getMinimumSize() {
		return new Dimension(panelWidth, panelHeigth);
	}

	public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
		return getMinimumSize();
	}
}
```

Ich platziere dann auf dieses Panel (Hintergrund Panel) weitere Panel (Vordergrund Panel) mit einer Grafik als Hintergrund durch die gleiche Klasse. Das funktioniert gut.

Anschliessend setze ich auf diese Vordergrund Panel Textlabel. Dazu verwende ich folgende Klasse:

```
public class TextLabel extends Label {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -6364883255675338017L;
	private Panel myPanel = null;
	private int panelWidth = 0;
	private int panelHeigth = 0;
	
	public TextLabel (String t, Panel p, int xOff, int yOff, int rFront, int gFront, int bFront, 
int rBack, int gBack, int bBack, boolean opaque) {
		super(null);
		
		//variables
		myPanel = p;
	    panelWidth = myPanel.getWidth();
	    panelHeigth = myPanel.getHeight();
	    
		//write text
		this.setText(t);
		
		//set background if opaque = true
		this.setForeground(new Color(rFront, gFront, bFront));
		if (opaque) {
			this.setBackground(new Color(rBack, gBack, bBack));
			System.out.println("set color textlabel");
		}
	    
	    //set font
	    this.setFont(new Font("Serif", Font.PLAIN, 16));
	    
	    //set location and layout
		this.setBounds(xOff, yOff, panelWidth, panelHeigth);
	    myPanel.add(this); // myPanel ist das Vordergrund Panel
	}

}
```

Jetzt mein Problem.

Ich habe im Hintergrund Panel keine Background Color angegeben. Nur die Grafik als Hintergrund. Selbes für das Vordergrund Panel.

Wenn ich Label auf meinem Vordergrund Panel platziere, stehen diese auf einem einfarbigen Hintergrund. Dieser ist weiss und erstreckt sich nur im Bereich des Vordergrund Panels. Dabei ist setBounds im Vordergrund Panel dafür verantwortlich wie gross dieser Bereich ist. Wenn ich setBounds entferne, verschwindet das Label, wenn ich es verkleinere, wird das Label (inkl. farbigem Hintergrund kleiner).

Woher kommt dieser einfarbige Hintergrund war für mich die Frage? Daher habe ich beim Hintergrund Panel die Farbe zum Test mal auf Grün gesetzt und nun steht mein Label auf einem grünen Hintergrund.

Ich hätte das Label gerne transparent und zwar so, dass es auf meinem Vordergrund Panel platziert ist welches wiederrum auf meinem Hintergrund Panel ist. Ich benutze für diese Anwendung ein setLayout(null).

Versteht man das und hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Danke,
wimpf


----------



## Quaxli (11. Apr 2008)

> ...Versteht man das und hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?



Nicht so richtig, aber hast Du schon mal setOpaque(false) ausprobiert (vgl. API).


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

Danke Quaxli für die Antwort. Aber ich kann mein swing benutzen und meines Wissens nach get setOpaque bei awt nicht.

wimpf


----------



## Tobias (11. Apr 2008)

Ohne den "großen Plan" verstanden zu haben:

super.paint(), damit das Panel seinen Hintergrund zeichnet.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (14. Apr 2008)

Ich weiss, dass man das Problem nicht wirklich verstehen kann. Daher hier mal ein Screenshot.





Das Hintergrund Panel ist die Grafik mit "m-calendar" darauf. Diese Grafik geht über die komplett sichtbare Fläche.
Auf diesem Panel ist immer pro Kalender Eintrag ein Vordergrund Panel (blau-schwarzer Farbverlauf). Darauf dann immer ein kleines rotes Kreuz (als Grafik zurzeit auf weissem Hintergrund) und das Datum in grün.

Problem ist, dass das grüne Datum auf der Grafik (die mit dem Farbverlauf) liegen sollte und nicht auf einer weissen Fläche. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, die weisse Fläche verschwinden zu lassen.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?
wimpf


----------



## André Uhres (14. Apr 2008)

Ich hab das nur überflogen, aber wenn ich richtig verstehe, dann willst du ein durchsichtiges Label haben,
bei dem der Hintergrund durchscheint. Das geht nicht, wenn du "Label" erweiterst. 
"Label" ist "heavyweight" und daher immer undurchsichtig.
"Lightweight" Komponenten kannst du erstellen, indem du von java.awt.Component oder java.awt.Container ableitest
und die Komponente in der paint Methode selbst zeichnest (im Fall eines Textlabels mit "Graphics#drawString").
Siehe auch: lightweight und Transparenz


----------



## wimpf (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich komme mit diesem Panel nun zurecht:

```
package ...

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.MediaTracker;
import java.awt.Panel;
import java.awt.image.ImageObserver;

public class ImagePanel extends Panel implements ImageObserver{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -6364883255675338017L;
	private Image myImage = null;
	private Color myColor = null;
	private int panelWidth = 0;
	private int panelHeigth = 0;
	
	private Image dbImage;
	private Graphics dbg;
	
	public ImagePanel (String i, int r, int g, int b, boolean opaque) {
		super();
		
		//set background if opaque = true
		if (opaque) {
			myColor = new Color(r, g, b);
			this.setBackground(myColor);
			System.out.println("set color imagepanel");
		}
		
		//read image
		myImage = getToolkit().getImage(i);
		MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
		mt.addImage(myImage, 0);
		try {
			mt.waitForAll();
			System.out.println("mt wartet auf " + i);
		} catch (InterruptedException ex) {
		}

	    panelWidth = myImage.getWidth(this);
	    panelHeigth = myImage.getHeight(this);
	    
	    //set 
	    this.setLayout(null);
	    this.setSize(panelWidth, panelHeigth);
	    this.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public void paint (Graphics g) {
		super.paint(g);
	    //set background image
		g.drawImage(myImage, 0, 0, this);
	}

	public void update (Graphics g) {
		//initialize double buffer
		if (dbImage == null) {
			dbImage = createImage (this.getSize().width, this.getSize().height);
			dbg = dbImage.getGraphics ();
		}

		System.out.println("w "+this.getSize().width);
		System.out.println("h "+this.getSize().height);
		System.out.println("b "+getBackground ());

		//clear screen
		dbg.setColor (getBackground ());
		dbg.fillRect (0, 0, this.getSize().width, this.getSize().height);

		//paint foreground
		dbg.setColor (getForeground());
		paint (dbg);

		//draw picture
		g.drawImage (dbImage, 0, 0, this);
	}

	public void setImage (String i) {
		//read image
		myImage = getToolkit().getImage(i);
		MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
		mt.addImage(myImage, 0);
		try {
			mt.waitForAll();
		} catch (InterruptedException ex) {
		}
	}
	
	public Dimension getMinimumSize() {
		Dimension temp = new Dimension(panelWidth, panelHeigth);
		return temp;
	}

	public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
		return getMinimumSize();
	}

}
```


----------



## André Uhres (22. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh nicht ganz, was du in update machen willst,
aber egal was du dort malst, es wird bei jedem systemausgelösten
Malen wieder verschwinden (z.B. wenn deine Anwendung von einer 
anderen Anwendung vedeckt wird und später wieder sichtbar wird).


----------

